# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Поделитесь картинками...

## NamelessChild

...которые вам нравятся.
Стиль и сюжет - любой.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

шикарная картинка  :Smile:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

с удовольствием бы выложила... не получается  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## AI_Madness



----------


## AI_Madness

А вот и не вышло нифига   :Smile:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## AI_Madness

Оно )

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Увы, автор этих 2х мне неизвестен...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

И несколько работ очень талантливого человека по имени - *Gottfried Helnwein*.
Фотограф, художник, дизайнер, график... 
Но думаю, что его персона в особом представлении не нуждается... так или иначе интересуясь искусством, очень сложно не столкнуться с его творчеством.


//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

страсти- ужасти...))

----------


## Психоделика

работы одного из моих любимых художников-психоделистов Джон Джона Джесси. обожаю его   :Smile:  
[/img]

----------


## Психоделика

вот еще...

----------


## AI_Madness



----------


## AI_Madness



----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

До чего ж разные люди!..

----------


## BlackBlood



----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Фраза "Я тебя люблю" на 25 языках, а в центре стою я с сердцем в руках, хочу подарить свое сердце ей!

----------


## Психоделика

*Волк-Одиночка*
фотожопное творение? красиво :Smile:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NamelessChild*,блин,а у тебя нет чего нибудь попозитивней?

----------


## свобода

А по моему очень даже не плохо))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

про бесбашенные трипы бравова мишки винни и ево друзей в стране кровожадных слонопатамоф со стальными щупальцами пожирающих мозги...) шуткаю..) штонить жиснерадасное)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

Ну очень жизнерадостно)))))) Особенно шарики)))

----------


## свобода



----------


## свобода



----------


## Anubis

Ви хочите оптимизьму? На здоровье!

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

_Linda Bergkvist_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Anubis

Ну и несколько шуточек на околополитическую тему:

----------


## AI_Madness

Немного позитиву, хоть на душе и скверно...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Ну и в чем дело? 
> Отправь ей эту картинку на e-mail.)


 *NamelessChild*
Я распечатаю как открытку и подарю ей на 14 февраля!!

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Обожаю лошадей...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird



----------


## Olmeka

*Волк-Одиночка*



> Фраза "Я тебя люблю" на 25 языках, а в центре стою я с сердцем в руках, хочу подарить свое сердце ей!


 Творение класс! И задумка и оформление прекрсное)) Но нашла ошибку...зная один из иностранных языков, хочу выпендрица и сказать, что перевод не правильный. Вместо "я тебя люблю" переведено дословно "я любовь ты")))
ыыыыыы))
А так без обид, правда классно! Я завидую той, которая получит такое от всего сердца.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Slipknot

прошу прощения за тематику. просто я люблю натуру. рисовать по таким картинкам учусь. (рисовать человеческие тела-где видно каждую мышцу и где есть эмоции на лице)



ни и огонь конечно же. без него я не я.

----------


## Slipknot

и ещё немного нежности.


макромир





ну и суровая правда жизни. не в обиду здешним ЭМО. но таки ... как оно есть...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Сколько можно говорить:ну нет в России эмо!!!!!!*

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> Сколько можно говорить:ну нет в России эмо!!!!!!


 не придерайся.

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
ну там точно не русские Имки изображены. в россии вообще нет субкультур таких=какие они за "бугром". Но нельзя сказать что их нет вообще, ибо они есть, только свои. МОжно сказать-подстроенные под русский менталитет.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NamelessChild*,потому что россияне искажают правду,и при этом хотят называться по-прежнему эмо,скинами или панками.
*Slipknot*,значит менталитет у нас предельно тупорылый.Только сегодня на эту тему лекцию слушал...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NamelessChild*,даже спорить не хочу.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NamelessChild*,вот-вот...Только сегодня об этом лекция была...Рабские душонки,в водку.жестокость и пассивность это все выливается.Ура,товарищи!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NamelessChild*,и за тебя... :wink:

----------


## свобода

Хм..распитие алкоголя  :Big Grin:  Закуска хде???

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,щас тебя покусаем на закуску! 8)  :wink:

----------


## свобода

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*  не ешь меня, я ещё тебе пригожусь)))))) :lol:

----------


## свобода



----------


## alonely



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

Весело и вкусно... мммМакдональдс!!!!!!! Мило-мило))))

----------


## свобода

во какой вкусный!!!

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

2*alonely*
furiae.com прямых линков не прощает =)

Кхм... пожалуй прерву гастрономическую тему, небольшим кол-вом стильного юмора от Роберта и Шаны Parkeharrison'ов:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

у каждова в голове свои тараканы...)) выкладываю своих))) нету крови и депресивных сюжетов.. но мне нравицо...)) обычные картинки с обычных сайтоф с обоями.. но што та в них есть...






красатаааа.....

----------


## свобода

Последняя.... красивая. Я бы сейчас хотела там оказаться

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

Онежские торосы, весенний пейзаж, лед на озере.

----------


## свобода



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*Malk-a-Vian*
что мне теперь к лучшему готовиться? )))

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

2*alonely*
вряд ли надоедливый .gif со словами "PLEASEdon'tdirectlink" можно назвать лучшим =)

P.S. Для тех кто не был на furiae.com, art из сообщения *alonely*:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Slipknot

просто-хочу летать. Читали повесть Два капитана?. замечательная книга. Конечно с Героем Нашего времени (имхо) не сравнится, но темнеменее...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

Хорошая картинка, правда я бы там место дядьки другого человека поставила.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

Я бы девушку дорисовала в лиловом платье с потрёпанными крыльями бабочки, она сидела чуть согнувшись и обнимала колени. Но сначала, я подумала почему-то о невесте.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

http://www.fotolive.ru/

----------


## alonely



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

ведьма (.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

она и так прекрасна... 

у тебя бред )ж.

----------


## свобода

> Золушка)))))


 хороша золушка...

----------


## свобода



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

улыбнуло))

----------


## свобода



----------


## alonely

:cry:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

извени... не знала

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода



----------


## alonely



----------


## alonely

*свобода*

блин... у меня такое желание отдать тебе все мои вырезки собачек котят и большой альбом с наклейками... которые в детстве собирала.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

да пжлста... могу и тебе... мож кому приятно буит.

----------


## свобода

> свобода 
> 
> блин... у меня такое желание отдать тебе все мои вырезки собачек котят и большой альбом с наклейками... которые в детстве собирала.


 с удовольствием. Когда мне грустно, я просто смотрю на картинки. Напоминает детство - только счастливые моменты))))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> свобода


 улыбаюсь))))

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
посмотрела.. 5 штучек .. там дети типа ангелочки.

----------


## alonely

> Сообщение от alonely
> 
> свобода 
> 
> блин... у меня такое желание отдать тебе все мои вырезки собачек котят и большой альбом с наклейками... которые в детстве собирала.
> 
> 
>  с удовольствием. Когда мне грустно, я просто смотрю на картинки. Напоминает детство - только счастливые моменты))))


 
Замётано  :wink:

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> Ну вот она и пришла, а ровно в полночь Золушка превращается в саму себя - вот и картинка


 Хм... Похоже она ностальгирует о давно минувших днях... а может размышляет над приглашением, причем делает это давно, очень давно... оно уже успело покрыться паутиной))

P.S. RSVP это просьба ответить на приглашение...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## свобода



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

Картинки с рассветом всегда от части завораживают)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

грустно как-то стало.... и красиво...

----------


## alonely

> Сообщение от alonely
> 
> посмотрела.. 5 штучек .. там дети типа ангелочки.
> 
> 
>  Здесь тоже))):


 не смешно.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
видимо есть чему улыбатья... ладно.

----------


## свобода

эти фотографии мне очень дороги...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> Здесь тоже))):


 Post-Mortem фото?
Мило)



> Не всегда)


 Может быть, но если говорить о приглашениях, то мне известно только это... ну и один полу-шутливый вариант на тему подарков, но к теме картинки как-то не подходит =)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## свобода

> Вторая - просто супер.


 самая дорогая... много связано.

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Фотограф *Marcin Stawiarz*:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_умиротворяющее зрелище..._

----------


## AI_Madness

Немного о  ...

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Люблю звезды...
Особенно понравились:

Область R Coronae Australis
Планетарная туманность - NGC 2440
Область звездообразования s106

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> Я бы хотела полететь в космос, а вы?


 Скорее да чем нет, но... когда туда можно будет летать свободно, он мне будет не интересен.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## AI_Madness

*NamelessChild*



> Я бы хотела полететь в космос, а вы?


 Хоть сейчас )

----------


## свобода

В последней картинке можно раствориться

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

а это не под настроение а под действие ).

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

А прокормишь такую котяру :lol:

----------


## WICKED

Большая фотография с разрешением 6000X6000

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> А прокормишь такую котяру 
> 
> Будем кормить ее человечинкой. Тут же целый форум потенциальных самоубийц. Там 60 кг уже кто-то предлагал в соседней теме


 Ага, это типо и котику поможем и форуму. Умное решение всех проблем)

----------


## дождь

продолжая котовую тему...

----------


## дождь



----------


## AI_Madness



----------


## WICKED

Я знаю одного человека, который продаёт качественные профессиональные фотографии на разные тематики, так что если что обращайтесь.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Slipknot

а это Линуксоидные Пингвинчики!))

----------


## alonely



----------


## WICKED



----------


## Freezer2007

*WICKED*
респект. "глубокая" картинка

----------


## U.F.O.

- о боже!!! што это???
- это фактория детка... А-БИ-БОС...))








З.Ы. просто так.... немнога реальности..)) гопота маст диад!))

----------


## alonely

*WICKED*
Я испугалась.  :roll: 



_Здесь была я._

----------


## WICKED

*alonely*  высоты?

----------


## alonely

Нет, последней картинки, почему-то.

----------


## Freezer2007



----------


## MATARIEL

Какие тут арты...) а воть и мое)))
Пикачу)))

песнь...

Рей... и еще раз Рей...=)

----------


## tventin2

Ну и вот, на злобу дня, так сказать. Работа не моя. Чего только не накопаешь на просторах интернета...

----------


## MATARIEL

*tventin2*, аха... веселый дядько рубен...)))
Там и ноут видно... вот значит от куда он постит....)))

----------


## WICKED

*tventin2* зачот! хорошо сделал

----------


## tventin2

> *tventin2* зачот! хорошо сделал


 да говорю же, не моя работа. )))

----------


## IncognitO



----------


## WICKED



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

tventin2, откуда ты это скачала?? ваще кульно!! вот бы рубик посмотрел на это!! Хотя не, пусть не видит, а то опять на меня заяву накатает!

----------


## MATARIEL

Посвящается *Alonely*...

----------


## WICKED

> когда-то эта картинка стояла у меня на аватаре *ностальгия*
> потом надоела. 
> а картинки с детьми есть у кого-нибудь?


 канечно есть.

----------


## WICKED



----------


## Black Angel



----------


## Агата

WICKED, картинки просто обалденные!=)) такие светлые и добрые!=))
Black Angel, девушка тож очень красивая.... ну не девушка, а картинка сама вместе сней=)

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## CorpseGrinder

испортить вам тут всю малину что-ли? ^_^

Почему то слишком уж приглянулась мне эта картинка:

----------


## MATARIEL

шикарно..)) давай еще такого рода..)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Такого рода мне еще одна облога припомнилась. А из рисованного больше ничего не видел.

----------


## MATARIEL

CorpseGrinder, спасибо.. понравились..)

----------


## Black Angel

Развею тут ваши мрачные картинки)

----------


## MATARIEL

катяра.. пол пальца отяпал...))) виии... как мило ^___^

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## MATARIEL

спасибо тебе, Wicked...

----------


## WICKED



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED

> Wicked
> а ты тоже их собираешь?


 детей?  :Smile:

----------


## ~alonely~

[/IMG]

----------


## ~alonely~

[/IMG]

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## WICKED



----------


## Black Angel



----------


## videokid



----------


## Чёрная Роза



----------


## prodemo

надеюсь, тема еще в теме?)

хотела анимацию такого же рода выложить, но пока не добилась нужного качества...

----------


## Black Angel

зеленый кот как-то потолстел=)

----------


## prodemo

ну так... а вы его настоящие фотки разного времени сравните... он сейчас "пышный" стал, вот я и кота "потолстила")))

----------


## MATARIEL

Да фу >>__<<

----------


## prodemo

меня, как филолога, эта тема ввергает в беспокойство за наш язык...

----------


## tventin2



----------


## tventin2

люди любят "доширак"  :Smile: )

----------


## Roman

Вот так картинка.

----------


## tventin2

Roman, а мне нравится

----------


## Roman

И что хорошего?

----------


## tventin2

нестандартный подход к "лапше на ушах" ))) это просто шутка

----------


## Roman

ничего не понял. жаль у меня трафик платный...так может что-нибудь бы тоже "поделился" б.

----------


## ~alonely~



----------


## ~alonely~



----------


## MATARIEL

Кстати, ~alonely~, я уже посмотрел весь этот альбом...)) нашел много чего интересно...

----------


## Roman

это какой-то ужасссс. сама фотографировала?

----------


## Black Angel

это жесть, никогда не пойду в кунсткамеру о_о

----------


## kasiwagi

при любой крупной больнице есть такие музеи: помню, нас с классом тоже водили смотреть на таких деток.

----------


## Black Angel

это что, новый способ вдолбить детям, что нужно вести здоровый образ жизни?

----------


## kasiwagi

в том числе, я думаю

----------


## ~alonely~

Roman
конечно,сама. кто ж ещё-то

Black Angel
в каком-то плане,именно так. потому что не только радиация,уф-излучение и прочие,независящие от человека фокторы,могут быть причиной зарождения таких детей. в большинстве случаев,это вина родителей

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## lifeless_



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## ER

Мне оч понравилась картинка чёрно-белая девушка с маской. )

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Увы, автор этих 2х мне неизвестен...
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Это Барандаш Карандашич.) вот ещё скину.



Одно из самых любимых)

----------


## Римма

http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/0909/f8/422c263d56f9.jpg

супер, просто супер - про осколки неба...

----------


## Римма

http://stg737.ifolder.ru/preview/201...8_3_121267.jpg
http://stg687.ifolder.ru/preview/201...722643_3_25474
http://stg736.ifolder.ru/preview/201...8_3_121269.jpg
http://stg693.ifolder.ru/preview/201...9_3_121271.jpg
http://stg688.ifolder.ru/preview/201...0_3_121273.jpg
http://stg761.ifolder.ru/preview/201...572120_3_20520
http://stg755.ifolder.ru/preview/201...5_3_121275.jpg

----------


## Unity

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7...dchen12mb9.jpg
http://my-hit.ru/images/star/wall/7131/34163_1024.jpg

----------


## Римма

http://dreamworlds.ru/tvorchestvo/ra...zombopost.html

----------


## Unity

Горы и море, – две страсти мои...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Оружие, вертолёты и корабли, - будут позже, если буду жива...  :Embarrassment: 

http://wallpaps.msk.ru/nature/nation...4/00000012.jpg
http://img.desktopwallpapers.ru/natu...t-skr-1024.jpg
http://fayniphoto.narod.ru/Gallery/P...ns/full/70.jpg
http://file.mobilmusic.ru/33/e1/8a/432377.jpg
http://wallpaper.zoda.ru/bd/2007/06/...9e4579d427.jpg
http://www.1zoom.ru/big2/35/145388-aleni.jpg
http://www.wallpaper.onru.ru/images/...10/08/8203.jpg
http://www.ellf.ru/uploads/posts/201...-1920x1080.jpg
http://www.babedra.ru/strawberry/dat...bedra/3d37.jpg
http://www.wallpage.ru/imgbig/wallpapers_35384.jpg
http://megalife.com.ua/uploads/posts...10730bf589.jpg
http://www.echostar.pl/~dawid/tapety/przyroda/19.jpg
http://www.widefon.ru/wallpapers/e78...7c5/2096_1.jpg
http://www.zastavki.com/pictures/102...le_025208_.jpg
http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/f...f_14914231.jpg
http://www.wallpaperweb.org/wallpape...1_1280x800.jpg
http://img508.imageshack.us/img247/8...mountains4.jpg
http://www.blocknote.net/shots/PICT0054.JPG
http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/f...f_14914231.jpg
http://www.olezhka.ru/snowboards/wal...ka_W2_1024.jpg
http://img15.nnm.ru/6/b/9/5/9/7e95c0...d48607d8cd.jpg
http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/u...118_173202.jpg
http://superlatina.chat.ru/img/0170.jpg
http://www.vashsad.ua/i/gallery/wall...0/1bgw6ufJ.jpg

----------


## Dione



----------


## Unity

http://1366x768.ru/city/18/Venice-It...r-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/city/20/city-nigh...r-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/city/22/Ponta-do-...r-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/city/34/Amsterdam...r-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/city/28/city-nigh...r-1366x768.jpg

P.S. Смотришь, любуешься схожими изображениями целые дни напролёт, неделями, луна за луной (аха, раздобыла наконец офисный проектор и любуюсь картинкам на полстены, – их у мя тыЩЩи, всю жизнь собираю) – и удивляешься: а ведь В Действительности «…Мир» ещё красивее, нежели это может передать фотоаппарат либо «…Добавить, Выделить & Подчеркнуть» Photoshop... Как жаль, что и сами мы не можем Путешествовать!.. Увидеть всё Это воочию, – и запечатлеть, удивив иных «…Мечтателей», также пробудив в них жажду Странствий!.. Так жаль... 
Всё, что остаётся человеку, – это Город... Да, также «…По-своему» красивый на рассвете, под малиновым небом, на закате, в золоте и пламени цвета раскалённой стали, – но ведь Больше в Городе не на что посмотреть... Стены собственной своей квартирки-тюрьмы, – вот и всё, что мы... подавляющего большинство... видим в «…Жизни»... Жаль.

----------


## Статист

http://cs11110.vkontakte.ru/u802806/...x_750892a5.jpg

----------


## wiki

Последний рассказ в картинках классный.

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED

MAN VS WOMAN

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## fuсka rolla

2 wicked: Ну что это такое? Феминистки все-таки победили? ))))) Соревноваться с девочкой- унижать себя (in my opinion)

----------


## WICKED

Нееее  :Smile:  Мужская половина круче

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED

Битва продолжается.

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED

После великих битв наступило затишье....

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED

Осмысление....

----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED



----------


## WICKED

БРАТЬЯ НАШИ МЕНЬШИЕ мы так и не знаем о чём они думают

----------


## WICKED



----------


## Агата

> Нееее  Мужская половина круче


 Половина никак не может быть круче. Крутой может быть только целая часть

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## Black Angel



----------


## Black Angel



----------


## June



----------


## Black Angel



----------


## Nek



----------


## Lera Fly



----------


## June



----------

